# NBA Under/Over picks



## John Serra (Nov 22, 2015)

*About Us*
My name is John Serra. I'm a software developer with MSc in Mathematics and Computing. After 2 successfull years NBA Under/Over betting , I decided to open up my own service. All my results and bets from there you can see on my website.

*Strategy:*
I use only single bets (Only NBA Under/Over main season). Every day only one pick, sometimes no pick. I made a NBA under/over software, which calculates the total points of matches. I make two calculations, based on last 800 games and last 500 games. I place my bet, based on the calculated total points.

*Money management:*
The money management is most important in my betting. Please read it carefully. If you don't use my picks, it can be good for you, if you play with single bets like NBA Under/Over. 

*All time results:*
Starting bank: 155
Current bank: 971.48
Number of picks: 308 
Winning picks 174
Losing picks 134
Strike rate picks 56%
*Yield 30% *
Profit (or Loss) 816.48
*ROI 527% *

*Free picks:*
*I'll post my picks on this forum to 31.12.2015*


----------



## John Serra (Nov 22, 2015)

L.A.Clippers vs. Toronto Raptors 
Calculated points:209 
Pick: OVER 203.0 
Stake: 5


----------



## John Serra (Nov 22, 2015)

John Serra said:


> L.A.Clippers vs. Toronto Raptors
> Calculated points:209
> Pick: OVER 203.0
> Stake: 5


*80-91 LOST*


----------



## John Serra (Nov 22, 2015)

New Orleans Pelicans vs. Phoenix Suns
Caculated points: 204.5
Pick: UNDER 210.5
Stake: 10


----------



## John Serra (Nov 23, 2015)

John Serra said:


> New Orleans Pelicans vs. Phoenix Suns
> Caculated points: 204.5
> Pick: UNDER 210.5
> Stake: 10


122-116 *LOST*


----------



## John Serra (Nov 23, 2015)

Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Orlando Magic
Caculated points: 193.5
Pick: UNDER 198.5
Stake: 20


----------



## John Serra (Nov 24, 2015)

John Serra said:


> Cleveland Cavaliers vs. Orlando Magic
> Caculated points: 193.5
> Pick: UNDER 198.5
> Stake: 20


117-103 *LOST*


----------



## John Serra (Nov 24, 2015)

New Orleans Pelicans vs. Phoenix Suns
Caculated points: 216.0
Pick: OVER 207.0
Stake: 40


----------



## John Serra (Nov 25, 2015)

John Serra said:


> New Orleans Pelicans vs. Phoenix Suns
> Caculated points: 216.0
> Pick: OVER 207.0
> Stake: 40


*LOST*


----------



## John Serra (Nov 25, 2015)

Phoenix Suns vs. New Orleans Pelicans
Caculated points: 201.5
Pick: UNDER 211.5
Stake: 80


----------

